# Alternative Energy Catalogs?



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good Alternative Energy catalogs I could get sent to me? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Try Backwoods Solar...one of the oldest and best. Also Northern Arizona Wind and Sun.
www.backwoodssolar.com
http://www.windsun.com/


----------

